# Live Lining: Weight or No Weight



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Question: 

If I catch a pinfish or Hardtail is it best to live line with no sinker or a sliding egg sinker?

Hoping to get a King or shark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Kings, no weight. Sharks, no matter.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Catchemall said:


> Kings, no weight. Sharks, no matter.




Is that you Yoda? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

depend on the current


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

At Pensacola Beach pier, catch a king...the shark will come soon enough.


----------

